# PRSI salary limits in 1960/70s



## pensioner (17 Dec 2005)

I recently applied for a contributory pension but the pension office said that they had no record of most of my contributions from 1962 to 1973. They said that at that time if your salary was above a certain amount you did not have to make social welfare payments. Does anyone know what these salary limits were in the years 1962 to 1973?


----------



## sherib (17 Dec 2005)

Hi there Pensioner - this may help. I recently phoned Sligo to make a similar enquiry for someone and was told that the income limits for PRSI were:

£IR1,200 from 1965-'71 and
£IR1,600 from 1971-'74.

After 1974 there was no income limit. Didn't ask about earlier years but if you phone yourself I'd imagine that information should be readily available. Phone: 1890 500 000.


----------



## pensioner (21 Dec 2005)

Thanks Sherib, I will do as you suggested. Pensioner


----------



## WizardDr (3 Jan 2006)

pensioner:
did you have a prsi record after that as in from 1972 to 2005? 
Surely you have no qualification issue?


----------



## yeatsanon45 (12 Jan 2010)

I worked in an international bank in Dublin between 1971 to 1979.
My problem is that I did not earn in excess of £1,600.00 between 1971 to 1973 but I have no documentary evidence to prove this, but according to the Social Welfare records I am classifed as having earned more than this. I was very conscious of the amount I earned as when I worked in the UK prior to this I earned £1650.00 per annum.
These years are very valuable to me as I subsequently moved into the Public Sector in 1979 paying a D1 stamp. I am now getting my Co. Council Pension. I have just hit 65 and have still not got my transition year pension amount resolved. I have written to my former employer on a number occasions to try and verify the amounts I was paid in the early seventies but todate no reply. I wonder can anyone advise me on how I should proceed.


----------

